# one breast engorged all the time, the other one normal??



## carmenvargas (Jan 27, 2004)

My baby is almost 6 weeks old and nurses every hour or so (I don't really look at the clock) but nurses a lot. At night, he is sleeping longer stretches and I am waking up with one breast VERY engorged and the other one not at all. I have tried pumping the not-engorged breast but I don't see much improvement,
now the engorged breast seems like its producing more milk (i can even feel a stronger let down) any thoughts??


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

You mean the engorged breast is the same breast all the time? I have one side that seems to get engorged more easily and has stronger letdown - it's also the bigger breast, maybe that has something to do with it.

You can express a bit of milk from the engorged side, just enough to relieve the pressure. It should even out in time. My dd had such a small appetite, was a slow gainer and was so sleepy that I used to wake her up and nurse if I got engorged - you may or may not want to do that though, depending on your situation.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm not a LC or anything, but I can relate. My left side has always been bigger and fuller, regardless of pumping. I almost always start DS on the smaller side but the left still produces more. I guess it doesnt hurt anything. sorry not much help.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

My left side is always fuller than the right. It is also engorged in the morning. It has a stronger let down and I can pump double from it in a sitting than the right. I know I am not much help, but I can relate also.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

It's normal, and it should even out. Many babies and/or moms have a natural tendency to nurse from one breast more than the other. If you're really concerned, nurse more on the side that ISN'T as full and cut back on the engorged one bit by bit until they're even.

If you don't want to do that, rest assured that it will even out when your baby gets bigger.


----------

